# This weekends fish at pyma



## alfred dawes (Jul 4, 2006)

Caught 2 this weekend at Pyma. Sunday got the 40 and Saturday I got my new PB 50 inch. Yes they where both released.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

That's fantastic congrats. 2 great fish. Were you casting or trolling?


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

50" that's an awesome fish. Great job


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

awesome catches!!


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice fish!!


----------



## alfred dawes (Jul 4, 2006)

Trolling


PJF said:


> That's fantastic congrats. 2 great fish. Were you casting or trolling?


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Really nice fish! That 50 is beautiful


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Way to go! Catching any ski at Pyma deserves an extra "hi-five!'


----------

